# Game Giveaway: TPU's Fall WCG Challenge



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2015)

It's that time again, the time when leaves change colors with vibrant autumn hues and the cool northern air descends upon the masses.  It is Fall and we of the TPU-WCG Team are welcoming it with open arms, and what better way than to throw a WCG Challenge!?  Yes, it's time to _Crank those CPUs!  _It's not too late to get in on the fun, and the team members would love to have a few more crunchers churning some numbers 

Click *Here to Sign Up*, and check out these awesome threads: *Fall Challenge Thread* and our *Team Thread*.






Let's get into the Details below 


*Requirements: *To qualify, you must be an active WCG/F@H team member having returned results each day of the challenge.  Yes, we welcome all of our brethren on the Folding Team!

*The Deal and How to Enter:* Format is based on the idea from @theonedub that he introduced last Challenge.  Games are available each day.  Enter for the games, and winners will be drawn the following day.  There should be 2 AAA titles to throw out too which will be announced; the drawing for these will be at the end of the giveaway, so you can enter for them throughout the giveaway. 

*Closing Time: *This time around is going to be a little shorter than last time unfortunately so it'll just be a couple of days 

*Random Drawing: *Drawings will be done randomly via a Giveaway Manager program by @FordGT90Concept!



My apologies for this giveaway not being as grand or extensive as last time.  When the belts are tight, game inventory is also   Anyway, let me know if I've made any mistakes here or there, and I'll be happy to edit it up 

_CRUNCH ON! _


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2015)

*Day 1*






*
Borderlands Bundle
Dead Space *Origin
*Magicka
Mirror's Edge *Origin
*Mount and Blade: With Fire and Sword
Populous* Origin

*Nvidia Bullets or Blades* uPlay

Drawing for these titles will be tomorrow; drawing for the Nvidia Voucher will be at the end of the giveaway.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm in for Populous. I've always wanted to play GOD!!


----------



## Hugis (Oct 21, 2015)

I´m in for *Magicka 
*


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 21, 2015)

me wantz Dead Space! me in! 

I'm even gonna bump my main rig to 12 threads for today!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2015)

In for Assassin's Creed come the end


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2015)

Im in for rainbow 6


----------



## Bow (Oct 21, 2015)

Rainbow 6 here also..


----------



## aasim1111 (Oct 21, 2015)

I enter for assassin creed


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yet another amazing game give away for the challenge by @manofthem !!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2015)

I forgot to make a note of which game uses which service so I just added those in. Please notice that some of these games require Origin or uPlay. I know these are frowned upon by some but it's all we can do


----------



## peche (Oct 21, 2015)

greatgiveaway, @manofthem  you always have my respects sir !

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks to @manofthem for setting up another sweet challenge game giveaway!!! 

I need to try to disconnect a bit so maybe a game will help- Please put me in for  Dead Space** **

* edit- nvm... I already have a copy and I haven't even played it yet 

*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm in for Assassin's Creed and Rainbow 6


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2015)

I got a PM and a donation from @jboydgolfer so that'll be included in tonight's list.  Thanks!!


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 21, 2015)

Put me in for the Borderlands Bundle and the Blades or Bullets voucher.

Thanks @manofthem  for yet another great game giveaway .


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

*Day 2*







Today's List:

Back to the Future
Humble Capcom Bundle - *@jboydgolfer *
Payday The Heist
The Hat Man: Shadow Ward
The Killer is Dead
The Original Strife: Veteran Edition


Special thanks to @jboydgolfer for contributing the Capcom Bundle! 

Time has gotten the better of me, so the drawing for yesterday's games will be tomorrow, along with the games announced today.  A new AAA title should be announced tomorrow 

And btw, the Back to the Future game is a tribute to today being Oct 21st, 2015, the day that Marty and Doc went into the future in Part 2!


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll try for Payday and The Killer is Dead


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2015)

I would like the Capcom Bundle. I've kinda wanted Remember Me, for a while now. Plus the Resident Evil extras.

BTW, Thanks @manofthem for another awesome Game Giveaway!! I do appreciate the time you spend doing this!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2015)

Sign me up for Back to the Future


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I would like the Capcom Bundle. I've kinda wanted Remember Me, for a while now. Plus the Resident Evil extras.



Just to clarify, which I failed to do earlier, this bundle includes everything except the final 2 unlocks, those being the RE5 extra and SF IV.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 22, 2015)

whoever bought that humble bundle must have been too damn cheap to spring for the whole package. 
i just realized bionic commando was in that bundle..remember that game ? wow those were the days. i loved playing BC,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> whoever bought that humble bundle must have been too damn cheap to spring for the whole package.
> i just realized bionic commando was in that bundle..remember that game ? wow those were the days. i loved playing BC,


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 22, 2015)

That humble rumble-bumble looks awesome: the winner will most likely disappear for half-a-year after the WCG contest ends.

I'll have to pass on this one, cause I have too much work on my hands, but good luck and good health to whoever wins it! Beware of carpal tunnel syndrome!

Thanks again for a great giveaway!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 22, 2015)

@Norton 
@manofthem 
@jboydgolfer 
respect to the giveaway Dudestars

i love giveaways, .......generorosity comes with a free smile attached


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2015)

Come on folks, jump in on some of these awesome titles from an amazing team member!!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Come on folks, jump in on some of these awesome titles from an amazing team member!!!



^^^ This... come and get some Team!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Day 3









Assassin's Creed Liberation
Bloodrayne 2
Southpark: The Stick of Truth
Dirt Showdown
Payday 2
Saints Row IV
Startopia - @ThE_MaD_ShOt

Fallour 4 - @Norton



Ok so yet again, I didn't get to draw winners...  My fault   This means that tomorrow _hopefully_ will be a bit more exciting for everyone.

Keep on crunching!


----------



## Hugis (Oct 23, 2015)

*Fallout 4 ........OMG* 



in for dirt, *fallout 4* or payday 2.

Thanks again to TPU members for setting this up 
@manofthem
@Norton
etc


----------



## Deelron (Oct 23, 2015)

In for Fallout 4 and Assassin's Creed Liberation.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 23, 2015)

Fallout 4! Me wantz Fallout 4! 

Guys, it's almost like christmas!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 23, 2015)

very nice

In for Fallout 4 and Assassin's Creed Liberation HD 


awesome giveaways


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 23, 2015)

In for fallout 4 and saints row, Dirt Showdown


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 23, 2015)

nice donation @Norton  very kind of You.


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 23, 2015)

In for Fallout 4. Thanks for the awesome donation @Norton
Edit: if possible add me in for Assassins Creed.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2015)

In for Saints Row and the Assassin's Creed title


----------



## Bow (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh hell yes Fallout 4 and Dirt please


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Ah, another quick disclaimer: as Fallout 4 is a pre-order title, the winner will have to wait until release, Nov 10th, to receive their Steam key. Fortunately it's not that far away


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2015)

I just helped out a bit with the Fallout key, credit goes to @manofthem for this feat of  awesomesauce!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 23, 2015)

in for Fallout 4 and South Park


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 23, 2015)

Put me down for Bloodrayne 2 please.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2015)

Donation update:

@ThE_MaD_ShOt donated a copy of *Startopia* for today's giveaway! Thanks bud  

I edited my post from last night


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 23, 2015)

Good Luck to ALL , and thank You for the work, and time You all put into your project(WCG).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> in for Fallout 4 and South Park


What he said. 





...for the giveaway! 


In related news, my computer should be back up crunching tomorrow or Sunday at the latest.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 24, 2015)

I would like to take a shot at Fallout 4, thank you. Great donations, guys


----------



## mauriek (Oct 24, 2015)

Fallout 4 and Assassin's Creed Liberation HD for my entry..WTH with this awesome giveaway


----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2015)

Stick Of Truth!!

I want This!! I want to step up and fulfill my "desssiny!!"



Just saw Startopia!! Can I enter for that, too? I used to play this on a friends computer, She hated that I would come over and ignore her for hours!! 

I told it was the price she had to pay for me, cause I'm WORTH it!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2015)

Well everyone, I had really hoped to draw some winners tonight but alas, a long day wore me out. Been in bed for hours now, just vegging, and I think I may be coming down with something. I have zero energy and a bit of nausea, very weird. Tomorrow shall be better, I hope  I am sorry for this delay; this hasn't been my finest work  

However, we will be back tomorrow with our final drawing of winners. This gives an extra day to enter, and it'll afford me more time.  


But great work on the Challenge, very nice done!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I think I may be coming down with something. I have zero energy and a bit of nausea, very weird. ... this hasn't been my finest work
> But great work on the Challenge, very nice done!



1. Get Well SOON!!
2. Your Work is just Fine, no worries!!
3. +1 To the Best Team in the Universe!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2015)

What better way to close out a game giveaway than to draw winners on a Sunday?!   I'm still not home and am beat, yet again... 


So we'll see you all again tomorrow around noon-ish or so with some _Names and Games_!


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you get well by tomorrow, the dancing girls are on me.


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2015)

**** UPDATE ****
@manofthem is doing some real life type stuff atm so we are going to wait for him to finish up and rejoin us in the digital world before drawing the game winners.

In the meantime...

- check out the game lists and get your choices in
- blow the dust out of those fans
- restock the shelves with chips and Code Red Mountain Dew
- get ready for an epic game session


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 25, 2015)

*I'm ready!*


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## blunt14468 (Oct 25, 2015)

count me in for Assassin's Creed syndicate,fallout 4 and southpark. 

And once again a big thank you to all those who doanted !


----------



## Eroticus (Oct 25, 2015)

Fallout 4 =]

Thanks  ...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> **** UPDATE ****
> @manofthem is doing some real life type stuff atm so we are going to wait for him to finish up and rejoin us in the digital world before drawing the game winners.
> 
> In the meantime...
> ...



Thanks for keeping the thread updated @Norton 


Sorry guys, this night is dragging into a rather strenuous event helping out some friends. It was as last minute as you can get and beyond our control.  but they're thrilled to have helping friends, and it's nice relieving much of their stress.


Be back as soon as I can


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2015)

*WINNERS


Assassin's Creed Liberation 
@Deelron


Back to the Future
@[Ion]


Bloodrayne 2
@ThE_MaD_ShOt


Borderlands Bundle
@T-Bob


Capcom Bundle
@Arjai


Dead Space
@silentbogo


Dirt Showdown 
@Bow


Magicka
@Hugis


Payday 
@T-Bob


Payday 2
@Hugis


Populus
@Arjai


Saints Row IV
@yotano211


South Park
@blunt14468


The Killer is Dead
@T-Bob
*​


We will draw our Grand Prizes tomorrow when I have more time and energy.  

It took every bit of energy to be able to post this right now, and now I'm going straight to bed.  (This day has been very VERY rough, and I'm certainly feeling it right now )  But thanks to @Norton on the major assist in getting the game lists of entrants in order for me 

To all our winners, expect PM's and redemption instructions tomorrow; I'm just too beat tonight.  I'm sorry about that 



So see you back here tomorrow for our Grand Prize Games!


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes! Dead Space! 

I can finally come back to USG Ishimura and kick that monster's ass, who pissed me off on PS3 six years ago 

Thanks again for a great giveaway!


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't worry about prizes, just get well.


----------



## Hugis (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't worry about game keys if your unwell mate, this stuff can wait


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2015)

Hugis said:


> Don't worry about game keys if your unwell mate, this stuff can wait



No worries, it's all good.  Just had a few rough days and a nice rough morning to top it off   But thanks for the patience everyone 


I'll be sending out games this evening, along with posting the 2 additional winners.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> No worries, it's all good.  Just had a few rough days and a nice rough morning to top it off   But thanks for the patience everyone
> 
> 
> I'll be sending out games this evening, along with posting the 2 additional winners.


Take your time buddy.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *WINNERS
> 
> 
> Assassin's Creed Liberation
> ...



Check the quoted message above.  I've either sent the game(s) to the winners or pm'd further instructions.  Please check it out.  If I overlooked something, please let me know.


Plus, check back later as things progress.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2015)

@manofthem


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Check the quoted message above.  I've either sent the game(s) to the winners or pm'd further instructions.  Please check it out.  If I overlooked something, please let me know.
> 
> 
> Plus, check back later as things progress.


Got it bud and thanks again


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 26, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Got it bud and thanks again


Same here. Thanks bud


----------



## Hugis (Oct 26, 2015)

All good here to, many thanks


----------



## t_ski (Oct 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> No worries, it's all good.  Just had a few rough days and a nice rough morning to top it off   But thanks for the patience everyone


Gosh, I hope it wasn't Tito's flu!


----------



## blunt14468 (Oct 27, 2015)

Love me some Tito's  best vodka tonic around


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2015)

We should be back soon with the last 2 winners.  See ya'll soon 





t_ski said:


> Gosh, I hope it wasn't Tito's flu!


That's a flu I don't think I'd mind all that much 


blunt14468 said:


> Love me some Tito's  best vodka tonic around


I can see that all 3 of us are in agreement here


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2015)

*FINAL WINNERS!




Nvidia Bullets or Blade Code*​*@blunt14468

  ​**


Fallout 4
@Bow

  *​









PM's will be incoming to you both.  


And this has brought us to the close of this Challenge's Game Giveaway.  Thank you to everyone for having a share, thanks to those that donated games, and thank you to all those that contributed to the Team's win during the Fall Challenge!  

Now we just need to finalize and get the rest of the games sent out to their new owners


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 27, 2015)

Congrats to all of the winners and a big Thank You to @manofthem for hosting yet another game giveaway


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> Congrats to all of the winners and a big Thank You to @manofthem for hosting yet another game giveaway


^^^ This! 
Congrats to the winners, thanks to the donators, and great job @manofthem!!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks @manofthem !!

Got the stuff and no problems!! 

Get Well, Buddy!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Thanks @manofthem !!
> 
> Got the stuff and no problems!!
> 
> Get Well, Buddy!!



Thanks, glad to hear it. And don't forget that you won a Windows 7 key in th3 Challenge thread, better claim it before it slips away


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2015)

Just as an update:


All winners should have their games by now, with the exception of @Bow.  If you're not @Bow and you have not received your game, please contact me ASAP to get it figured out.  Otherwise, some mad gaming sessions are in order


----------

